
WebThings Gateway Goes Global - i_am_not_elon
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2020/02/webthings-gateway-goes-global/
======
__sy__
My understanding is that Ben Francis (one of the main individuals behind this
effort) is no-longer at Mozilla given the recent layoffs/restructuring. Any
idea on how this impacts this project long-term?

------
jannes
As far as I understand, WebThings Gateway is sort of like Home Assistant.

Why would I use WebThings when Home Assistant already has a much bigger
community?

~~~
amanzi
I've become a bit disillusioned with HA recently and am keen to give this a
try. Competition/options are always good.

~~~
benparsons
What changed your view on HA? I was about to get started with it...

~~~
__sy__
Maybe go read the source code. It's... messy :)

UX/UI is also really not the greatest.

~~~
robbiet480
What makes you think it's messy?

